# Calling Artsy Types - Memory tattoo! Update post #15!



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, ladies. I've decided to get a small tattoo to remember my squirt that didn't make it. I want a small (no bigger than 1" across) cherry blossom in brown ink. Very simple, feminine and not loud. I just want an outline, MAYBE a little bit of light pink shading on the inside.

Would anyone be willing to sketch something up for me? I'd love to have something designed by one of you fine ladies.

I was thinking something like these (only one - and MINUS the green leaves poking out from behind) http://omfgxxitsashley.deviantart.co...lored-64346415

Any takers?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I can photoshop one up for you if you like, but I bet if you give that description to your tattoo artist it will be quick and easy for them to make w/o any further guidance.

They will have the cherry blossom and coloring is the easiest part - but maybe you want to make it so you can see how it will look first?

Either way - PM me if you'd like


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
I can photoshop one up for you if you like, but I bet if you give that description to your tattoo artist it will be quick and easy for them to make w/o any further guidance.

They will have the cherry blossom and coloring is the easiest part - but maybe you want to make it so you can see how it will look first?

Either way - PM me if you'd like









Thanks, I'll PM you.

I think I was looking also for some interpretations, maybe if anyone had any creative ideas


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I designed my own tattoo about..oooh..seven years ago and I'd be happy to try to draw something out for you







I'm normally a fine artist, acrylic on canvas but my style is realistic (see my art post!) so drawing is no problem for me. If you let me know a little more about what you'd like, I'd be ever so happy to help you









*HUGS* XXX


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.BabyCakes, thanks so much for the fabulous idea! I cannot draw at all, but you inspired me to get a tattoo for my angel baby as well. The name "Irene" came to me while I was pregnant, and it means Peace in Greek. I don't know yet what I will do, but I'd like to go get a small tattoo in my babe's memory. I did a star with my son's name written in Hebrew in it on my hip after he stopped nursing, so I was thinking of Irene in Greek letters in a star.

As for the symbolism, the thing that came to me about a cherry blossom is the appropriateness of the stage of the cherry blossom to the stage that your baby was at when you miscarried. I haven't researched the traditional meanings, but that came to mind when I read you were thinking of a cherry blossom. Please show pics when you get it!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks ratrogrl! I'm making my appointment for Wednesday. I'm a little nervous, as this is my first (and probably only) tattoo, but I'm in that stage where I don't really give a damn anymore. Life is so short. What am I afraid of? A mark on my body? I have scars, they're certainly uglier than a pretty blossom. To me, this is the visible scar I've chosen to represent the emotional scar left by losing our baby.

My friend (who is SO against tattoos) said, "Just get a necklace." - to me, this was such an organic experience, losing something so precious that my body nurtured... it seems strange to only have a piece of metal or stone represent the baby. It makes more sense (to me) to have it inked on me. Something permanent, something that becomes part of me. I can't take it off, or lose it. It's there forever. It seems appropriate. I don't have a child to watch grow, or a headstone, or a memorial garden. This is something I can carry with me.


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
Thanks ratrogrl! I'm making my appointment for Wednesday. I'm a little nervous, as this is my first (and probably only) tattoo, but I'm in that stage where I don't really give a damn anymore. Life is so short. What am I afraid of? A mark on my body? I have scars, they're certainly uglier than a pretty blossom. To me, this is the visible scar I've chosen to represent the emotional scar left by losing our baby.

My friend (who is SO against tattoos) said, "Just get a necklace." - to me, this was such an organic experience, losing something so precious that my body nurtured... it seems strange to only have a piece of metal or stone represent the baby. It makes more sense (to me) to have it inked on me. Something permanent, something that becomes part of me. I can't take it off, or lose it. It's there forever. It seems appropriate. I don't have a child to watch grow, or a headstone, or a memorial garden. This is something I can carry with me.


I absolutely love the tattoo I got for my son. I don't regret it at all, and people who hate tattoos always give me the lame line of, "Well, how do you think it'll look when you're old and wrinkly?" That always makes me laugh, because I'm like, what, wrinkles and liver spots are going to look worse with some ink on them?







Anyways, I'm glad you're going to get it, I hope to have mine by Wednesday too. I decided on a little baby, I'll explain more after I get it done (and hopefully a pic, too!). Did you decide where on your body you will have it done? I'm thinking of on my hip.

I agree about it being a physical symbol of the emotional pain. I don't have the baby to bury, either, and while I plan on making a remembrance bracelet as well, I will be happy to have a tattoo to remember my babe by.

p.s. your tattoo might not take too long nor hurt too much, but keep your mouth slack and relaxed (like dealing with labor pains!) and FEEL the sensation of the pain. It can be a great experience if you can be present in it and not try to avoid the pain part. Thinking good thoughts for you


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ratrodgrl* 
I absolutely love the tattoo I got for my son. I don't regret it at all, and people who hate tattoos always give me the lame line of, "Well, how do you think it'll look when you're old and wrinkly?" That always makes me laugh, because I'm like, what, wrinkles and liver spots are going to look worse with some ink on them?







Anyways, I'm glad you're going to get it, I hope to have mine by Wednesday too. I decided on a little baby, I'll explain more after I get it done (and hopefully a pic, too!). Did you decide where on your body you will have it done? I'm thinking of on my hip.

I agree about it being a physical symbol of the emotional pain. I don't have the baby to bury, either, and while I plan on making a remembrance bracelet as well, I will be happy to have a tattoo to remember my babe by.

p.s. your tattoo might not take too long nor hurt too much, but keep your mouth slack and relaxed (like dealing with labor pains!) and FEEL the sensation of the pain. It can be a great experience if you can be present in it and not try to avoid the pain part. Thinking good thoughts for you









How exciting! You should post a pic of the tattoo. I'll do the same.









I'm going with my right shoulder, between where my bra strap falls and the neckline of an average shirt. I don't want it to be visible (for professional and family reasons. My MIL would freak OUT, she thinks ear piercings are body mutilation) and I like the idea of it on my shoulder. It's something behind me, but always there. A friend said, "Like an angel on your shoulder?" Yeah, like that. I ovulated from the left, but it just doesn't feel "right" on the left shoulder. Maybe for a subsequent tattoo (not that I'm planning, but still). I'm a Libra and balance really matters to me. If I feel like I want it on the right shoulder, that's where it's going. Otherwise it will bug me.

My dad said, "It's going to hurt!" and I said, "Dad, you have no idea what I've been through. I'm looking forward to the pain. It's cathartic."







Thanks for the reminder. I'll do my best not the clench.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I have a memorial tatto for Sierra (and my 5 lost little sprites, and my 3 living children) I love it and will never regret it. I agree witht he others about embracing the pain of the tattoo, it was a good physical way to deal with my losses.

The dragonfly is for Sierra, the butterflies are for my living daughters, the stars are for my miscarried babies, and the background is to symbolize them all coming out of my body (even my step-daughter, I may not have carried her in my womb but I carry her in my heart)

Pics

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1074582033

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1074582033


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
I have a memorial tatto for Sierra (and my 5 lost little sprites, and my 3 living children) I love it and will never regret it. I agree witht he others about embracing the pain of the tattoo, it was a good physical way to deal with my losses.

The dragonfly is for Sierra, the butterflies are for my living daughters, the stars are for my miscarried babies, and the background is to symbolize them all coming out of my body (even my step-daughter, I may not have carried her in my womb but I carry her in my heart)

Pics

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1074582033

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1074582033

That is beautiful! I love the fact that you have one tattoo with all of them in it, and the symbolism is lovely. I was trying to think of how to add to my son's tattoo, we'll see if the tatt artist has any ideas, but I think they are just going to be separate.

mrs.babycakes, I totally know about the balance! Even though I'm not a Libra, if you feel like it ought to be somewhere particular it throws you off mentally to try a different spot. Plus, if you think about it this way, the right side of our brains control the left side of our body, right? That's what I recall from gradeschool at least







Wow, after reading elsewhere that you had a D&C w/o meds, you will be A-okay with a tattoo.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ratrodgrl* 
That is beautiful! I love the fact that you have one tattoo with all of them in it, and the symbolism is lovely. I was trying to think of how to add to my son's tattoo, we'll see if the tatt artist has any ideas, but I think they are just going to be separate.

mrs.babycakes, I totally know about the balance! Even though I'm not a Libra, if you feel like it ought to be somewhere particular it throws you off mentally to try a different spot. Plus, if you think about it this way, the right side of our brains control the left side of our body, right? That's what I recall from gradeschool at least







Wow, after reading elsewhere that you had a D&C w/o meds, you will be A-okay with a tattoo.

That is true!









Thanks. Yeah, my Dr. thought I was nuts, but I HATE hate HATE feeling woozy, so I chose no drugs. It wasn't horrific. I had my husband's hand to rub. He joked that he's going to need to build up calluses before I deliver because I nearly rubbed his flesh off!







Maybe a worry stone would be a good choice.







I talked throughout my D&C, so keeping engaged seems to help me.

Julie, you have a lovely tattoo!! I love the symbolism. I was thinking, if I have another miscarriage, I'll add falling petals to my tattoo.

I might be going in today! Hubby and I are running to the City, so I'm thinking I might see if they have a little time today.


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it! The artist was great, compassionate but professional. Jason at O'Reilly's for anyone in the Santa Cruz, CA area







Here is a link to the photobucket pic. Let me know if that doesn't work.

The story: when I actually passed the baby, I was (foolishly) out shopping alone, and realized that I needed to get to a bathroom fast. I tipped my chonies (thank you, Depends) into the toilet because I thought there was a big blood clot and when I looked down I realized it was the baby







I was sad to be in a place where I couldn't take the baby home with me, but I was not even thinking the miscarriage would happen so quickly! So I said goodbye and a prayer, and closed my eyes before I flushed. In my mind came a beautiful vision of my babe, like Thumbelina, in a tiny walnut-shell cradle, floating down a moonlit river. It gave me such peace, and that's the image that came to mind when I was trying to think of what I wanted tattoo'd. I picked red for the blanket to symbolize the pain, and the star is for my grandma who died this June, and I know she is holding my babe in her arms.

mrs.babycakes, I agree, keeping engaged is good. Since this tattoo was on my ankle, I was able to watch him do it which was interesting. I also babbled about who knows what, for some reason if my mouth is going I'm able to stay more relaxed. Looking forward to seeing yours, and anyone else who gets inspired to do some ink!


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

ratrodgrl- that is so beautiful, i love it and the symbolism is just perfect


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

ratrogrl, I love it!! What a neat idea!! Wonderful. Congrats!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's mine!! I really really really love it. It didn't hurt much at all! Nothing worse than my polio vaccine. That one was baaaaaad...

Anyway, I'm thrilled. I can see why people get hooked. I want blossoms all over my body now!







Not really... but it did turn out really well. I can't believe I'll have this for the rest of my life. I'm so excited.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the cherry blossom that you got mrsbabycakes! It is so beautiful because it's so simple.


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
Here's mine!! I really really really love it. It didn't hurt much at all! Nothing worse than my polio vaccine. That one was baaaaaad...

Anyway, I'm thrilled. I can see why people get hooked. I want blossoms all over my body now!







Not really... but it did turn out really well. I can't believe I'll have this for the rest of my life. I'm so excited.

that is beautiful! so simple. I love it


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, ladies! I wanted it really really simple. The tattoo artist was like, "Just an outline? No shading? Only brown ink? Okay..." and even he thought it turned out really well. He said, "It doesn't look like a tattoo... but I like it. It's classy." There was this really nice guy at the tattoo shop that was getting a really big piece done. They screwed up my appointment and I drove awhile to get there, so he offered to let me jump in and get my tattoo first, since mine was so small. When I showed him the tattoo he said, "Wow! That's really sexy...uh, cute." then eyed my husband, who wasn't paying attention.







That's the first time someone's called me sexy since this whole miscarriage thing happened, and it felt good. I'm a woman. I forgot about that.









Anyway, thanks for the compliments. I really love it. It's _exactly_ what I wanted.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

I love it! That's very very nice.









I want to get a very retro airplane for my memorial tattoo for the kiddo I lost in November. I have an idea, but I have no idea how to get it drawn.

I have ink on my forearm for my daughter...this one I want on my shoulder.
Anyway, look at me ramble. lol

I love your ink, mama.

Ratrodgrl - I love the symbolism and your tattoo. Both are beautiful, and I can totally relate. Much love.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willowsmom* 
I love it! That's very very nice.









I want to get a very retro airplane for my memorial tattoo for the kiddo I lost in November. I have an idea, but I have no idea how to get it drawn.

I have ink on my forearm for my daughter...this one I want on my shoulder.
Anyway, look at me ramble. lol

I love your ink, mama.

Ratrodgrl - I love the symbolism and your tattoo. Both are beautiful, and I can totally relate. Much love.

Thanks! I wanted simple and subtle, and that's what I got.

Try to find as many pics online that are similar to what you're looking for and then just pop by a tattoo shop and have them draw it up. I had about 10 sheets of printouts with size, location (my husband drew on my back), and style, but none of them were just like the one I got. I showed him what I liked about each one and he drew it up for me.


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willowsmom* 
I love it! That's very very nice.









I want to get a very retro airplane for my memorial tattoo for the kiddo I lost in November. I have an idea, but I have no idea how to get it drawn.

I have ink on my forearm for my daughter...this one I want on my shoulder.
Anyway, look at me ramble. lol

I love your ink, mama.

Ratrodgrl - I love the symbolism and your tattoo. Both are beautiful, and I can totally relate. Much love.

thank you. I second mrs.babycake's suggestion of looking on the internet for images. Photobucket and google were where I browsed (click on "images" before you enter search words on google), but honestly, I brought my simple sketch in (not an artist!) and talked it over with the tattoo artist, and he showed me a few ideas of his and then drew it up officially. I love the idea of a retro airplane! Also, a lot of the tattoo parlors in our area have websites, and each artist has their own link to their own pages which display their art so you can maybe get some ideas without having to go in first.

Here's a link to an airplane, not sure if it's at all similar to what you want. I personally like this style of tattoo, maybe even a simpler line drawing in this style is what you like? anyways, hope you find what you want, I'm so happy I was able to get the tatto I'd hoped for!


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

It is beautiful.. It turned out great!


----------

